# 250Rs Generator?



## lakemead1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just purchased my New 250rs and am a first time rv owner. I am trying to outfit the trailer with everything and just wondered what would be the best generator setup for my unit. I hear the 2 Honda 2000's is the way to go. I would like save a few bucks if I can, anyone know a better setup? What about Kipor? Thanks a lot!


----------



## railroader (Feb 19, 2012)

We just bought a 280RS and the two Honda generators.

Yeah, it's a pain to have 2 generators.

And they cost a bundle of money, but they're Honda, so I'm hoping they'll be as rugged and reliable as advertised.

I like the quiet running.

I also like being able to lift each generator in and out of the OB. And if I have to lift them onto the bed of my pickup truck, it won't be too bad.

I wish the OB had a place where a generator could be permanently mounted.

Good luck with your new OB!!

Cheers


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

lakemead1: the generator issue is: do you need a generator? If you plan to do little or no "dry camping" (no power or water hookups) then a generator is a lot of expense (read two Hondas cost about $2000 plus the cross-connect cable, gas cans, etc.).

You can dry camp for 2 - 4 days as long as the "residents" are reasonable with power consumption. If you dry camp now and then, save the cost (and weight of towing) the generator(s) and "rough it" without a microwave or the TV for a few days.









But if you plan a lot of dry camping, then a genset is nice to have.

Remember that many if not all campgrounds that have no hookups have genset usage restrictions. State Parks and many National Parks have restricted hours for generator running. Example: we camped for 5 - 6 days at Glacier and gensets were allowed after about 8 am and before about 8 pm. Thus when we got back from sightseeing, hiking or whatever at 5 or 6 pm, we had maybe 2 hours we could run the generator. That won't provide much charging for your batteries, and cuts it close to providing microwave power for cooking. It's do-able but you have to plan.

So think about the use of a generator for your camping "style" and maybe you can avoid the expense. AND you might want to hold off for a bit since you state you're a first time RV owner--maybe do some camping and traveling etc. and then decide if you need the genset for your style of camping.

Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is your need for the generator?

Do you "dry camp"?

We dry camp 90% of the time and I have invested in 2 6v Trojan T-145 Deep Cycle batteries and I can go ~5 days w/out needing power. On longer trips, I bring a small Coleman 1850 generator I got from a guy back in 2000 (you remember the big Y2K scare....Hehehehe) Paid $200 and the thing STILL starts on the first pull...EVERYTIME. It won't run the AC, but here in Oregon we don't need it.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

When we got our 250RS we were planning on doing a lot of extended traveling, even out west as we have a son in California. With that in mind I bought a pair of the Yamaha 2000's figuring I'd use the 2nd one with the "tie-together plug-in" for the AC if necessary. Well, never used the AC while dry camping so I sold one of them. Use the one only occasionally dry camping at the state forests where they're not prohibited, and just to charge the batt and run the microwave if needed for meal-preps. Save your money BUT, IMO if you get one...please get a quiet one.
Regards, BGood


----------



## lakemead1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone. This helps a bunch, we'll try it out for a while and see how we do, maybe just get one for now just in case.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

We bought the Champion 2000 from Costco for $488...it is an inverter and quiet...they are designed to stack if you need two. We found that here in the northwest we use it mainly to charge batteries so we did not purchase two. Costco still sells them.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

lakemead1 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. This helps a bunch, we'll try it out for a while and see how we do, maybe just get one for now just in case.


If you plan on having an inverter, bring any electronic gadgets, plan to watch any movies, or run and charge a laptop, you will need a generator. These all suck down the battery pretty quickly. Running the heater during the night in the spring and winter will also use up your batteries more quickly.

As others have indicated, if you are going to really get away from it all and just run a few lights and minimum electronic loads, you can go several days on the trailer batteries. This is not an option for me as I would have a full blown teenage mutiny on my hands







I would rather be happy than right, so I have dual Hondas. We almost exclusively dry camp. When the weather is cool, I only bring one of the Hondas with me. If it gets hot, I will bring the second one. We also bring both Hondas whenever we go on a long road trip.

No doubt the Hondas are expensive. We bought one of the Hondas one year, then the companion the second year. We got them oneline from Wisesales. I recall they ran about $900, no sales tax. Shipped right to my door in a few days. Highly recommended.

DAN


----------

